

Here’s what happens when you try to replicate climate contrarian papers - hownottowrite
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2015/aug/25/heres-what-happens-when-you-try-to-replicate-climate-contrarian-papers

======
hownottowrite
Actual paper: "Learning from mistakes in climate research"
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00704-015-1597-5](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00704-015-1597-5)

